

Making SSL Fast, Overclocking mod_ssl - pquerna
http://journal.paul.querna.org/articles/2010/07/10/overclocking-mod_ssl/

======
jrockway
The RC4 choice seems fishy, especially considering how easy it is to get
hardware-accelerated AES these days. If you want to use weak encryption, why
use encryption at all?

------
datums
Anyone use ssl acceleration cards these days?

~~~
jrockway
New Intel processors have hardware-accelerated AES built in. Apparently an i5
with this does about 2G/s AES encryption, while my i7 without this does about
80M/s AES encryption. Yeah.

------
nphase
Why do we keep hearing about mod_ssl overclocking? Have any of you overclocked
your Cassandra lately? what about your Apache? Does MySQL have a multiplier
that can be tweaked with? Or voltage settings on the BIOS?

"Yeah dude, I water cool my SSL. Look at those dark blue LEDs glow."

~~~
jrockway
Your comment would be funny if the author didn't explain this right in the
first sentence:

 _At Velocity, I saw Adam Langley give a great presentation entitled
Overclocking SSL._

As you can see, he named his article "Overclocking mod_ssl" because the other
guy named his talk "Overclocking SSL". Reading comprehension. A good thing to
get before writing.

